# PhotoShop CS2 vs CS3



## Uwe1475 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe seit langem immer mit PS CS2 gearbeitet, wenn man das so nennen kann;-)
und habe mit von der Adobe Website die 30tage Demo vom CS3 geladen und auf der HP beim Download steht es sei die Extended Version.Wenn ich aber im Programm auf "über Photoshop" klicke steht da nur das es sich um Photoshop CS3 V10 handelt nix von wegen Extended. Wollte jetzt wissen woran ich erkennen kann ob es wirklich die Extended oder doch nur die normale Version ist.
Auf der Website stand etwas von einem Erweitertem Funktion im bezug auf 32Bit HDR.
Aber die HDR umwandlung in CS3 unterscheidet sich ,für mich, nicht von der in CS2.

Auch wollte ich mal wissen wie das mit ImageReady CS2 ist, ich habe meine Website damit gemacht und da beim CS3 kein ImageReady dabei ist wollte ich wissen ob es ein "ersatz"Programm von Adobe gibt oder ob PS CS3 die Funktion von IR CS2 übernimmt.
Hab gesehen das auch schon im CS2 einige Funktionen von IR dort eingebaut waren aber eben nicht alle bzw nicht so wie ich wollte.
Und beim CS3 habe ich eben auch nur den "abgespeckten"Funktions umfang.

Wer kennt jetzt also die erkennungs merkmale von CS3 <-> CS3 Extended 
und wer weis ein Programm das ImageReady CS2 gleich kommt, wenn möglich von Adobe.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Lifetec3D (27. Dezember 2007)

Hoi,

es gibt ersatz für Image Ready und zwar Fireworks CS3.

Ist ein extrem gutes Programm und ist viel besser als ImageReady.

Ich empfehle dir die Grafiken in Photoshop zu bauen und in Fireworks zu
importieren und für das Web vorzubereiten, (z.B. Rollover schaltflächen)


----------



## Uwe1475 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Lifetec,
Danke für deine Antwort, werde mir auch da mal die Demo ziehen und mal schauen ob es was für mich ist.

So, jetzt müsste mir nur noch einer sagen woran ich erkennen kann ob ich ne CS3 oder CS3 Extended Version habe


----------



## PapaSchlumpf92 (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn du PhotoShop startest kommt so ein blauer Kasten dort steht oben rechts entweder extended oder nix  und ganz oben bei dem Fenster-Namen steht auch entweder extended oder nix...

MfG PapaSchlumpf92


----------



## Uwe1475 (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ja habe es auch gesehen,später
Aber worin der unterschied zwischen dem Extended und "normal" HDR Funktionen ein unterschied sein soll habe ich immer noch nicht herausgefunden.
Verglichen zwischen CS2 und CS3 Extended!

aber im Grunde auch nicht sooo Wichtig.

Grüße
Uwe


----------

